# When I start my computer last icon of the desktop is automatically selected.



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

When I start my computer last icon of the desktop is automatically selected.
When i click on other icons only the last icon is opened.
I can open the icons if i press the TAB button and refresh.
But it is limited to some time only.
Also webpages are scrolled down automatically till the end.It stops if I press TAB. But after some time it stars again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The scroll problem sounds like the mouse is causing it and might affect the icon choosing also. To be sure before going into other solutions, see what happens with a different mouse.


----------



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Corday,
Sorry for not telling the situation properly.This is a laptop and I am not using any external mouse.This is dell inspiron 5010 model and 2 yrs old.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Next time you're ready to shut down, run the Task Manager and see if some program is still engaged.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you might like to check this key in the registry:-

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced

If it is a registry mod it is most likely this:- Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (copy paste)


```
reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced" /v LastActiveClick /s > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here.If it returns No matches found this is not the cause.


----------



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Jenae,
I tried to execute the command provided bu you.The result is this

End of search: 0 match(es) found.

Thanks,
Saurav


----------



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Corday,
Thanks for your prompt reply.
I ran the task manager before shutdown and found no task in the applications tab.
Regards,
Saurav


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you boot, does the last icon actually open the program automatically or just appear highlighted?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes and in addition to Coday's post is this the same Icon (program) that opens all the time, or is it the last Icon you activated before shutdown?

If it is the same Icon please right click on it and select properties could you post the details in "Target" and "Start in".


----------



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Corday,
The last icon is highlighted and when i double click on any other icon only the last icon opens.
If I press the tab key then highlight is removed and i can open any icon.
But the problem happens after some time.
One more thing i want to tell that it does not happen always.It occurs occasionally.

Regards,
Saurav


----------



## sprusti2 (Nov 18, 2012)

HI Jenae,

It is the last icon.If i keep changing the arrangement of icons the last one is selected.
It is not specific to a particular icon or file.

Regards,
Saurav


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely not sticky key. Try Jenae's suggestion and post.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this situation is something I have not experienced before and would be impossible to replicate unless we can figure out the cause.

The desktop configuration is kept in the hidden system file desktop.ini, (specific to desktop folders and your user) if we delete this then I assume the problem will disappear, windows should recreate the file if needed.

We might also try to clear the Icon cache, if you do not mind you can advance the knowledge base by allowing us a little more time to see if we can find a cause, so the details in my post #2 "target and start in" it may also give location, would help us. If it is something you want rid of straight away I can appreciate that so please let us know.

Edit:- Do you run any third party themes, if this happens again could you right click your desktop and select "refresh" does the problem go away?


----------

